
Google bans logins from embedded browser frameworks to prevent MitM phishing - prostoalex
https://www.zdnet.com/article/google-bans-logins-from-embedded-browser-frameworks-to-prevent-mitm-phishing/
======
rbongers
Correct me if I'm wrong, but won't this just result in more sophisticated
phishing technology? Google can't, as far as I'm aware, inherently block
frameworks from spoofing whatever information they want, even if they have
some form of limited control with Chromium-based solutions. That's not to say
that this won't slow down phishing for a while, I'm just wondering if there's
any more to this.

~~~
theamk
I think the point is to allow google to block more. Before, Google could not
block too much because it would break legitimate apps. Now that those apps are
officially not allowed, Google can keep locking down their login systems.

